# Album made by people with "mental problems"



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah you read the title right. I'm curious of you know some really creepy, sickening, traumatizing music album. I know this thread will most likely point in the doom metal and ambient direction but if you can think of anything else feel free to post it.


Here's a few album I can link with this "genre":

The Axis of Perdition - Deleted Scenes from the Transition Hospital

Wormphlegm - In an Excruciating Way Infested With Vermin and
Violated by Executioners Who Practise Incendiarism and Desanctifying the Pious


Can you think of anything else?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I suspect that most of the musicians I like have mental illnesses, so it depends on the severity required to count.


----------



## polaroid sea (Dec 19, 2009)

easily among the most obscure music in my library: paavoharju.

they're from finland. do the band members themselves have to be mentally unwell? because to the best of my knowledge these people are not, but rather they are ascetic wilderness types. i guarantee disturbing and traumatic though. 

YouTube - Paavoharju - Kirkonväki


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

YouTube - múm "Sing Along"


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Heavy:-
Devin Townsend - infinity (clocked into a mental institution before finishing this album)

Light:-
The Aliens - luna (mental breakdown before and after recording this album)


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

Pet Sounds perhaps? what sane person would listen to dogs bark in a studio for 6 hours?


----------



## alogia (Apr 5, 2010)

Anything by Daniel Johnston. Breaks my heart everytime!


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

Pink Floyd - Piper At the Gates of Dawn

It's one of the more obvious ones I suppose, but I love it (considering I can't tolerate Syd Barrett solo....at all.)


----------



## Prime (Jan 7, 2010)

Daniel Johnston - 1990 (Johnston is bipolar)
Beach Boys - Smile (the record label didn't even release it because it was too bizarre)
Phil Spector - Back To Mono compilation (he would pull guns on people in the studio... on a constant basis)
13th Floor Elevators - The Psychedelic Sounds Of... (Roky Erickson was schizophrenic, possibly drug-related)
Skip Spence - Oar (admitted to mental hospitals for threatening bandmates with a fire ax, possibly drug-related)
Manic Street Preachers - The Holy Bible (a bleak journal of depression taken to the extreme, lyricist Richey Edwards would simply vanish after this record)
Joy Division - Closer (an earlier version of the above)
Sun Ra - Space Is The Place (claimed to be from the planet Saturn, led a cult-like and fantastic band which followed him for several decades)
Syd Barrett - The Madcap Laughs (like all the psych guys from the '60s, likely drug-related)

Now if you include narcissism as a trait, that opens the floodgates. It actually helps performers, especially singers, if they're at least slightly narcissistic.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

Umm I'd second the Daniel Johnston and Brian Wilson. I'd add Anton Newcomb from the Brian Jonestown Massacre, I'm not sure what he has, but in the documentary about them, he seemed a little unstable more often then not. Darby Crash from the germs maybe.... besides that I dont know


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Mestarious said:


> Yeah you read the title right. I'm curious of you know some really creepy, sickening, traumatizing music album. I know this thread will most likely point in the doom metal and ambient direction but if you can think of anything else feel free to post it.
> 
> 
> Here's a few album I can link with this "genre":
> ...


Crazy people made the album for 'In an excruciating way...' !?!?!!?


----------



## polaroid sea (Dec 19, 2009)

i second any and all daniel johnston. particularly the albums _hi, how are you _and _yip/jump_.
and highly recommend this film if you're able to get hold of it:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I wanna be a fucking prize winning drag queen
With the platform boots and the tombstone looks
I want the whole world to hate me
With the bolts on my neck and the gun in my dress

Tonight Im the prettiest zombie alive
Im alive, Im alive, Im alive
And I dont care what it takes Im gonna win the prize

Im gonna kill Miss America
Kill Miss America
Kill Miss America
Kill Miss America, yeah, yeah, yeah

I want you to spit when you see me
And if you dont Im gonna spit on you
I love it when they hate me
And when I win Im gonna rub it in

Tonight Im the prettiest zombie alive
Im alive, Im alive, Im alive
And I dont care what it takes Im gonna win the prize

Im gonna kill Miss America
Kill Miss America
Kill Miss America
Kill Miss America, yeah, yeah, yeah

I got murder on my mind
Ten seconds till death tonight
Mamas little babys gonna die, die, die
Ill cut her throat and take whats mine

Im gonna kill Miss America
Kill Miss America
Kill Miss America
Kill Miss America
Im gonna kill miss America
Im gonna kill miss America
Im gonna kill miss America
Im gonna kill miss America, America
Kill, kill, kill miss America

Edit:
I also find this a tad disturbing.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

sprinkles said:


> Edit:
> I also find this a tad disturbing.
> YouTube - 16 Bit - Chainsaw Calligraphy


I actually can't listen to that. Anything with chain saws gives me the heebeejeebees.

Apart from what's already been suggested, the only things I can think of at present'd be Twiztid, Necro, and ICP, but I don't know that they're really what you're looking for.


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

How about some suicidal-depressive black metal? Xasthur is supposed to be _insanely_ reclusive and misanthropic. Cuz, you know, it's gr1m. The guy in Lifelover cuts himself on stage (but then again so did Iggy Pop). It goes on.
Early Mayhem.

Enter a Uh - John Frusciante. He was totally out of his mind on drugs, so I don't know if that counts. He has talked about hearing voices in a few interviews, FWIW.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I played my room mate the album I made linked in my signature, and all she (enfp) told me was I was a fucking psycho :-\

So maybz mine.....


----------



## Elli (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Lady Gaga - The Fame
Lady Gaga - The Fame Monster


----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)

I was going to post some doom metal and black metal but I thought some noise and power electronics would be more adequate.


----------

